# Honeymoon Apiaries



## Walt B (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought an Ultra Breeze jacket during the recent sale at Honeymoon Apiaries. As soon as I completed the order I received an email confirmation. Within a week I received an email saying the jacket was shipped, supplying a tracking number. There was no "out of stock", "we're busy"...everything was handled professionally and as it should be. 

The merchandise? Well, I think the designer is a "belt and suspenders" kind of guy. It is quite a robust design and appears to have nothing but "top of the line" components. I wore it today and it was cooler than wearing just a T-Shirt...and no stings :thumbsup: ...well, one in the hand, but that's not the fault of the jacket.

In short, *great service *and a *great product*. Thank you Honeymoon Apiaries! :applause:

Walt


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Walt I don't always do such great job on customer service, but I am trying to improve. Bad new is my seamstress's husband lost his job and they will be moving out of state.  She is going to refer a seamstress to me, hope she is as good.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Just bought a jacket for myself. It was worth every penny, cool to wear, excellent quality. Magnet-man sorry to hear about your seamstress. I hope you can locate a seamstress with skills equal to your present seamstress she does a great job. I agree with Walt B the jacket is generously sized.


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

Bill, I am also a very happy customer and I think I am on suit number 4 and was wondering if you have a large full suit ready or do you have to make one.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

For those that don't know Kenny Reed is a commercial beekeeper that lives in his suit and thus he goes through them. He gave me a lot of feedback on how to improve the suit. Kenny that is the one size I don't have in stock. I will get a few cut out and to my seamstress to sew so it will be ready to ship Monday.


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

Bill, your pm box is full but yes send me a suiit and an invoice.. Thanks again for everything Kenny


----------



## Reed Honey (Mar 3, 2005)

Bill, got my new suit today, they just keep getting better.. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## longrangedog (Jun 24, 2007)

Ordered my jacket about a week ago and got it today. I couldn't be more pleased. Exceptional quality materials and construction. I have a suit made by Bill's Louisiana competitor and while I like it I think Bill's jacket is the better of the two. Nothing but ultrabreeze for me from now on!


----------



## Rich Schneider (Sep 30, 2009)

I love my two suits from Honeymoon. I have a jacket and a full suit and both are absolutely wonderful. In fact this summer I also wore the jacket into the deep woods to check trail cameras. The jacket works great against mosquitoes too. Only gripe is that I wish I could get a full body one sized for my 4 year old daughter. She is relegated to wearing a standard single layer suit and veil. I would prefer her to have at least as good or better protection than me simply because she is four, loves working with the bees and I would like her experiences to be very positive the first couple of years.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Have had the pleasure of wearing a jacket all summer and will not buy any other. My wife thought it was great also when she tried it on. Even though she was swimming in it. For my apitherapy I now have to catch a bee and get her to sting me, instead of working the hives. If my kids decide to carry on with beekeeping I plan on buying them each a full Ultra Breeze suit as long as they are still around. Others who have tried it on have envied me the breeze I get and they don't with their suits. Outstanding product!


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

Just got my UltraBreeze jacket.

WOW!

The old, hot, bee suit is going in the cedar chest.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*I just got my suit tried it on WOW WHAT A SUIT :thumbsup::applause:*


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

Looked for the newspaper this morning and found a package on the porch. I opened it and found my bee jacket from Magnet-man. It is so much better than any I have tried on from several supply houses. Very well worth the price. I ordered a 3X and while large it is easy to put on and very comfortable. Thanks Magnet-man for a quality product and prompt shipping.

edit for spelling.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Paul, I am glad you like it. Unfortunately I am not as prompt as I would like to be as some of you are well aware of. I sent 20 boxes out Monday and if you order through Paypal you should have received an email that it is on it's way. Those that sent a check it will not be receiving an email though. 

Well I have to get back to my day job now. We lost our server last Thursday and have yet to be back 100%. A computer is a real time saver but when they screw up they screw up big time.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Just got my jacket....AWESOME!! I am a big guy...6'5" and 360# and a 2X fits great...very roomy and comfortable. This is my first purchased suit (my wife made me one back in the day) and I could not be happier, I am actually looking forward to a time when I will need to use it!!

Thx Magnet-Man!!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

UPS delivered my jacket yesterday and it went straight under the tree. Opened it this morning and it's great. Good fit and well made. I like the heavy duty zippers. 

Until now I haven't had suit or jacket, just old white shirts from the resale shop. Now I can't wait until spring! I just hope I have some bees left. It's not even January and I've already got dead outs. Gonna be a long winter.

Many thanks, Magnet-Man. 
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

The sale on the Ultra Breeze has been more successful than we imagined. Therefore we are temporarily suspending new sales until all current orders are shipped. We expect everyone to receive shipping notification no later than Monday the 11th. We should be taking orders by the 11th.

Sincerely
Honeymoon Apairies 
__________________


----------



## njtoo (Jun 13, 2009)

Wheeewwww just placed an order for a full suit late last week. Guess I got it in just in time. Can't wait to receive it.

Dan


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

Recieved my full suit today. Looks very impressive. I should have doen this years ago.


----------

